# Changing lights source when flowering



## cruisor (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello,

Would I be creating problems changing my lights from florescent to LEDs  in the middle of my flowering stage?  I'm 4 weeks into flowering now.

I've got some new lighting coming from Mar Gro and I'd sure hate to mess anything up now.  This is my second grow and it's going great.  Especially compared to the first grow.

Thanks,

cruisor


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2015)

I would


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just add the LED, use `em both is what I would do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

Changing types of lights during flowering will not cause problems.  However, did you buy a light large enough to adequately cover your flowering space?  It has been recommended to us that we use 90W per sq ft with LEDs.  What size LED did you buy and how large is your flowering space?  Inadequate light will result in inadequate result.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here we go with the question of how many watts per square foot you need to have a successful harvest with LED`s. The Advanced LED website recommends 30-35 watts per square foot with their LED`s. I have had 6 harvests using 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s to cover about a 3' x 6.5' area. This is the bottom area of their recommendation and the only thing I have noticed that could be improved on is the hard, tight buds some growers get. Potency and yield wise, no complaints. This is my opinion, based on my limited growing experience.


----------



## cruisor (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay I have a Led light that has 3 144w panels for a total of 432 watts total.  I'm flowering two plants that span about a 36x24 area.  So I believe that the wattage is sufficient for these two plants.  The plan is to install this light into a 68" Tall by 24" Deep by 36" wide cabinet.  I'm going to do a DWC grow this time.  From my reading it seems that the bigger the plant is the more it will produce.  I really want to get to where I have enough smoke to last me 3-4 months at a time before I start another grow.  Now I gotta admit that I'm really enjoying this project and I might just have to grow more just for the pure fun of it!!

cruisor


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

LOL--I never trust the LED manufacturer's statements as to how much their lights will cover.  There is still a whole lot of hype and outright lying by manufacturers.  All I can tell you is that the only person I know that I trust their advise has told me 90W per sq ft.


----------

